
Instapoetry - agronaut
https://www.newstatesman.com/culture/books/2019/03/instapoetry-rupi-kaur-genre-rm-drake-rh-sin-atticus-hollie-mcnish
======
zebraflask
Reminds me of the stuff Emo teenagers used to post on MySpace. There's nothing
groundbreaking here.

